# bacolod/silay/victorias golf



## martin andersen (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello,

In two years I will be moving to the Bacolod area for 5 months a year as a 60 year old retiree.
I will be looking for an expat golf buddy or three and or a men's club. 
I saw the Victoria's golf course and it looked quite good. 
Does anyone out there have a reply for me ??


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Golfing*

Hi Martin and welcome to Expat Forum,

Good to have you here. I didn't know that there were any golf courses in that part of the country. Mainly because its not a retirement area and so far removed from Manila.

I don't know if we have any members from that area but maybe someone has been in that area and can answer you questions.
If you get up by Angeles City be sure to stop by the American FVW post. That would be a good place to find local golfers and some pretty decent guys at that.


Gene...


----------



## Semper Fi (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm an avid golfer and plan on checking out Bacolod this summer, in late June / early July, then potentionally relocating there permanently. Freinds of mine from Davao have played at the courses and say they are quite nice, especially Bacolod Golf and Country Club near Murcia, northeast of the city. PM me to coordinate.

Oh, and to Gene and Viol, I also play Mimosa a lot when on Clark for business. I love the Mountain View Course. Very challenging.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Golf*



Semper Fi said:


> I'm an avid golfer and plan on checking out Bacolod this summer, in late June / early July, then potentionally relocating there permanently. Freinds of mine from Davao have played at the courses and say they are quite nice, especially Bacolod Golf and Country Club near Murcia, northeast of the city. PM me to coordinate.
> 
> Oh, and to Gene and Viol, I also play Mimosa a lot when on Clark for business. I love the Mountain View Course. Very challenging.


Yea I've heard the course in Clark is nice. Funny, we go to Clark all the time but have never seen the course there and have no idea where its located. Guess you can tell I don't play golf-hahaha


Gene


----------



## psdentist (Nov 28, 2011)

*Golf, and golf buddies..*



martin andersen said:


> Hello,
> 
> In two years I will be moving to the Bacolod area for 5 months a year as a 60 year old retiree.
> I will be looking for an expat golf buddy or three and or a men's club.
> ...


Quite good! I haven't played there yet but a lot of people I know recommend that. I'm currently living here because of business and I g fly back to Albuquerque 3 times or four times a year...right now, I'll be here till April..


----------



## psdentist (Nov 28, 2011)

*Golf...*




Semper Fi said:


> I'm an avid golfer and plan on checking out Bacolod this summer, in late June / early July, then potentionally relocating there permanently. Freinds of mine from Davao have played at the courses and say they are quite nice, especially Bacolod Golf and Country Club near Murcia, northeast of the city. PM me to coordinate.
> 
> Oh, and to Gene and Viol, I also play Mimosa a lot when on Clark for business. I love the Mountain View Course. Very challenging.


Try Victoria Golf Couse!


----------



## ianmarie (Jul 4, 2012)

Bacolod Golf and Country club is quite nice. I play there when I am on holidays and I am actually looking to buy a house near there. The turn off is opposite the Tanduay Rhum plant at Murcia. The road to the golf course is not well maintained but the course is worth the trip. I added a photo looking from the clubhouse looking down the Par 4 dogleg left 11th.

Ian


----------



## billygt (Aug 1, 2013)

*golf*

i am planning to retire to the philipines. 
where is the best golf community?
thanx
billygt


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Golf in the PhilippinesTa*



billygt said:


> i am planning to retire to the philipines.
> where is the best golf community?
> thanx
> billygt


Take a look at this website:

Philippines Golf Courses - Philippines golf course guide


----------



## billygt (Aug 1, 2013)

*golf*

jimnnila;
that's a lot of courses. I think there are too many for me to choose from
thank you
billygt


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

billygt said:


> jimnnila;
> that's a lot of courses. I think there are too many for me to choose from
> thank you
> billygt


 Rubbish. What jim has pointed out is that there is a thriving golf scene here and all you have to do is find the part of the Philippines you most enjoy and then look for the local golf club.

Hence your question has now become, "where would I most like to put my feet up." The variety of responses that you will receive from this site in relation to that question will make the golf course selection appear a rather simple affair,


----------



## kememetz (Aug 16, 2013)

*Victorias Golf Club*



martin andersen said:


> Hello,
> 
> In two years I will be moving to the Bacolod area for 5 months a year as a 60 year old retiree.
> I will be looking for an expat golf buddy or three and or a men's club.
> ...


My wife and I are going to retire in the next year in the Bacolod City. I have been to the Victorias Golf Club a number of times as my brother in law works at the Sugar Mill there and lives on the property. It is a wonderful golf course, we are planning on being there in April of next year to visit my mother in law who will be 99.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*When Ya'll get to these places, be sure to post pictures, pictures, and more pictures---as well as prices for all the others that are almost sure to follow ...


Gene*


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

kememetz said:


> My wife and I are going to retire in the next year in the Bacolod City. I have been to the Victorias Golf Club a number of times as my brother in law works at the Sugar Mill there and lives on the property. It is a wonderful golf course, we are planning on being there in April of next year to visit my mother in law who will be 99.


I used to golf frequently but haven't done so in years (1994).
I have been living in Bacolod City since 2005, just down the road from the BGCC (almost bought a place in the development there!). They hold major tourneys there and it gets great reviews.
Where ever you wind up parking yourself here, there is a group of local expats that gets together the 1st Saturday of the month at Nature's Village Resort in Talisay!


----------



## blaze_pontaine (Dec 30, 2012)

I was interested in buying some property in Murcia near the course but the wafting odors from the tanduay plant put me off.


----------



## kememetz (Aug 16, 2013)

*Expats Group*



overmyer said:


> I used to golf frequently but haven't done so in years (1994).
> I have been living in Bacolod City since 2005, just down the road from the BGCC (almost bought a place in the development there!). They hold major tourneys there and it gets great reviews.
> Where ever you wind up parking yourself here, there is a group of local expats that gets together the 1st Saturday of the month at Nature's Village Resort in Talisay!


Thanks for the heads up on the expats group. I will be looking to connect when we get settled.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

kememetz said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the expats group. I will be looking to connect when we get settled.


Apparently the courses here in the Bacolod/Silay area are well enough thought of that during the peak December-January travel season they operate special charter flights bringing S.Korean Bizmen directly here on golf outings.


----------



## jimcraigbroker (Jan 5, 2014)

*Golf Near Bacolod*



Jet Lag said:


> Hi Martin and welcome to Expat Forum,
> 
> Good to have you here. I didn't know that there were any golf courses in that part of the country. Mainly because its not a retirement area and so far removed from Manila.
> 
> ...


Hi Guys,
I'm and American living in Princeton, NJ with my wife who is Filipina. We will be moving to Bacolod City in about 18 months. I've done some research on this area and there seems to be a few golf courses near there. ****** Occidental Golf & Country Club (NOGCC) and the course you mentioned in Victorias.
We purchased a 1000sm building lot in Manapla near the water. (50m from the water, Guimaras Strait in the Visayan Sea). We plan to live in Bacolod City and use the Manapla place for weeekends and holidays. We also have some Swiss friends from Basel, Switzerland that will be retiring there in Manapla in the coming years.
Hopefully when the time comes I'll be playing both courses! 
<Snip>
Jim


----------



## kememetz (Aug 16, 2013)

*Welcome to the *******



jimcraigbroker said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm and American living in Princeton, NJ with my wife who is Filipina. We will be moving to Bacolod City in about 18 months. I've done some research on this area and there seems to be a few golf courses near there. ****** Occidental Golf & Country Club (NOGCC) and the course you mentioned in Victorias.
> We purchased a 1000sm building lot in Manapla near the water. (50m from the water, Guimaras Strait in the Visayan Sea). We plan to live in Bacolod City and use the Manapla place for weeekends and holidays. We also have some Swiss friends from Basel, Switzerland that will be retiring there in Manapla in the coming years.
> Hopefully when the time comes I'll be playing both courses!
> ...


----------



## Talisay City Guy (2 mo ago)

martin andersen said:


> Hello,
> 
> In two years I will be moving to the Bacolod area for 5 months a year as a 60 year old retiree.
> I will be looking for an expat golf buddy or three and or a men's club.
> ...


Hi Martin, I live in Talisay (10 minutes from Bacolod) and looking for a golf partner as well.. let me know when you are around and lets hit a few

Thanks


----------

